# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Çfare lloji te duhanit pini ?

## GrimReaper

*Çfare lloji te duhanit pini ?*
Te njerrim nje statistik se qfare lloje te duhanit pime ne shqiptaret.

----------


## stern

*
Marlboro Lights
Per fate te keq akoma se kam lene
nje pakete me shkon 4_5dite*

----------


## Enii

light me shije molle

----------


## Gogi

Deri me 01.09.2010 e pija KENT. 

Lereni duhanin, hani molla.

----------


## Geri Tr

LM..... nga dy paketa ne dite

----------


## TikTak

vetem puro te shtrenjta ne raste festash hahahahahahaha

nuk pi cheap stuff une se e du veten

----------


## mario_kingu

Marlboro Red

----------

